# FS: Rimless tanks w/ stand; Lighting; and more - Coquitlam



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Algaebeater/Kevin's parents have asked me to dismantle his tanks. Proceeds will go to his estate/family.

I've set the following equipment at liquidation prices, but feel free to be generous or round up for the sake of his family. Equipment for sale are AS IS. I don't have time to clean or check the condition of every item.

Please refrain from haggling. This is already emotional enough to do and once again this all goes to Kevin's estate/family.

Feel free to check back every couple days as I'll be adding items as I determine what there is.

*SOLD*

1) Oceanic 57 gallon Rimless w/ stand (front glass panel is starphire) - $120 SOLD
Tank looks to be in excellent condition, stand is in used condition.

2) 25 gallon 18" Cube w/ stand (standard glass) - $70 SOLD
Stand height is 74". As far as I can see, they are both in perfect condition.

3) Aquamedic T5HO 36" long light fixture: 4x39watt with legs, with bulbs - $70 SOLD
Missing 3/4 plastic screws to secure fixture to legs. Still fairly sturdy but you should probably head to Home Depot/Rona for replacements.

4) Hagen Glo T5HO 36" long light fixture: 1x39watt with legs, with bulb - $30 SOLD

5) x2 Hagen Glo T5HO 24" long light fixture: 2x24watt with legs, with bulbs - $30 each SOLD

6) Sunblaster T5HO? 24" long fixture/reflector: 1x24watt with bulb, no legs sat on top of glass cover - $10 SOLD

7) x3 Vertex Illumilux LED 12" fixtures with rimless tank mounts: varying colors for FW (I'll confirm on tuesday) - $50 each ALL SOLD

8) Eheim 350 Surface Skimmer (may need a new sponge) - $15 SOLD

9) Eheim 350 Internal filter (same motor as surface skimmer but with attachment for internal filter) - $10 SOLD

10) CO2 Setup: 5lb tank (partially full) + Azoo regulator + bubble counter + reactor (ebay?) - $90, was still running, will confirm on details and with pictures on Tuesday. SOLD

11) 10lb CO2 Aluminum canister only - empty but I recall it being hydrotested, will confirm with details on Tuesday - $60 SOLD

12) 10lb CO2 Aluminum canister - empty and hydrotested in '09 - will need to be tested again - $30 SOLD

13) 5lb CO2 Steel canister - partially full and hydrotested in '14 - ready to go - $50 SOLD

14) Milwaukee CO2 Regulator - $60 SOLD

15) x4-5 Ryouh style big rocks (can't tell if authentic ADA), approx 20lbs? - $20 SOLD

16) 8+ Koke style big rocks (can't tell if authentic ADA), approx 40lbs? - $20 SOLD

17) 10 gallon? with glass lids + x2 florescent lamps + carnivorous plants! (flytrap + sundew are healthy) - $20 SOLD

18) Penn Plax Aquarium Air Tech 2KO small air pump - $5 SOLD

19) Sybon Salinity Refractometer - $10 SOLD
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sybon-Salinity-Refractometer-/222124412128?hash=item33b7a58ce0:g:uzIAAOSwlfxXF9Y2

20) Penguin Biowheel 100 HOB filter - biowheel looks pretty clean, don't see any other media for it - $10 SOLD

21) Maxima-R Air Pump - $10 (or free with any purchase from #1 or #2) SOLD

22) AquaClear 20 powerhead, missing mount for its suction cups (free with any purchase from #1 or #2, will be free for pick up if passed by buyers of #1 and #2) SOLD

23) Super Pond UV 9W, very dirty - not sure if bulb works (free with any purchase from #1 or #2, will be free for pick up if passed by buyers of #1 and #2) SOLD

24) 20 gallon steel double stacker stand - $10 SOLD

25) x2 Cobolt MJ600, one in pretty much new condition but missing several attachments, 2nd is used and dirty but both powerheads combined should contain all parts - both for $30 SOLD

26) NANO Saltwater Setup - All new items, total estimated value $550 plus tax and shipping; $300 SOLD
- ADA Mini-M
- CPR Aquafuge 2
- Tunze Comline DOC Protein Skimmer
- Rio 200 Pump
- Hydor Koralia Nano 425 Powerhead
- Current USA 12 Inch TrueLumen Pro Dual LED Striplight
- Sand
- Koralia Coral Additives

27) x2 Vertex Illumilux LED 36" fixtures Dolce Sole and Dolce Rosso with mounting legs for rimless tanks $130 each SOLD

28) Eheim 350 Surface Skimmer - $15 SOLD

29) Vertex Illumilux LED 36" fixture. No legs, and x2 generic hanging kits. Color is Marino Bianco - $100 SOLD

30) Eheim 2211; looks like its in excellent condition with all parts, just missing the end tip of the spray bar - $60 SOLD

Pick up only in Coquitlam

*PM me your phone number for priority. *


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm interested in the Ryu rocks if the deal falls through. Also could I possibly get pics of the 57G and the dimensions.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

pm'ed regarding 10lb co2 tank


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't believe I missed out on the 10 lb tank. Willing to pay over asking price for it if whomever it's pending for doesn't take it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Reckon "Lawson" is going to the wall helping Kevin's family*

I have to give credit where it's do, Lawson has been a true friend to Kevin and his family helping the Jones family in this extremely sad time. I was not happy to hear that some people had the nerve to ask Lawson to deliver equipment that they already got a great deal on. I couldn't let this go by with out saying something. Come on people make some effort.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Whoever got that Oceanic57 (pending) is a lucky guy/girl!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. More equipment found and added. Next pick up day is Thursday.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Darn I wanted those ADA stones and the Oceanic tank :/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! No one has a kid who would like carnivorous plants? I know I really wanted one when I was little. There are 6 in the tank, large and healthy. Easily 20 at the garden store. Plus tank, glass, and lights for them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Bump! No one has a kid who would like carnivorous plants? I know I really wanted one when I was little. There are 6 in the tank, large and healthy. Easily 20 at the garden store. Plus tank, glass, and lights for them.


Dang! I should have grabbed it Tuesday night when I was there. Hey Lawson will you deliver it to me in Langley "" just kidding of course. :lol:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the plants . Carnivorous. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I was interested in the Carnivorous plants it's a damn shame that pu is in maple ridge


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Is the 57g still available?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> I was interested in the Carnivorous plants it's a damn shame that pu is in maple ridge


The thread actually reads all pickups are in Coquitlam if you read to the end. Just sayin


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

The Guy said:


> The thread actually reads all pickups are in Coquitlam if you read to the end. Just sayin


Oh my b I assumed pick up was at his house and it said maple ridge in bio.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Last items for sale: Kevin's beloved nano saltwater setup he was putting together but never got started - all new, 36" Vertex Illumilux LEDS he had stored away (just found them), and some random items also hidden away.

Priced out the nano SW kit - pretty expensive to get it all new. Someone is gonna get a nice deal on it.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

I loved his tanks - this is so saddening.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

One more bump. Goes on craigslist tonight.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

3 more things left...


----------

